# Gloves....



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

sometimes the items that should be the easiest turn out to be the most difficult. What gloves are everyone using and why? The favorites that I use are Barbour wool fingerless gloves. I have tried many others, but these seem to log the most miles

http://www.orvis.com/p/mens-barbour-fingerless-gloves/373q


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the wool fingerless gloves and a mitten style that has retractable mittens. I heard that using hospital latex gloves with a fingerless glove keeps the hands warm. I may try it out.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm using slightly over-sized neoprene gloves with a pair of thin cotton gloves in side the neoprene.
I carry a extra pair of cotton gloves {sometimes two pair} inside my jacket so they stay warm and swap the cotton gloves when my hands become chilled.
I have been thinking about buying a pair of Simms water-proof gloves .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the Simms... They work, but the woollies ended back up in the vest. For ice fishing i take shake up hand warmers and rubber band them to the underside of my wrist. Cold fingers are a circulation problem. Keeping the blood in those veins warm works like a champ. Fly fishing is to much motion to keep them in place. Simms waders are second to none. Gloves and clothes are better than average, but I feel that for the price there is better gear out there. I bought the gloves on clearance. Had I paid $50 for them I think I would have returned them. Not saying they aren't what you want, but handle them before you buy them. fwiw pure wool stays warm wet. Neoprene is better, but I have to touch the line with my fingers. Surgical gloves may be the ticket, thanks for the heads up. Not all wool gloves are created equal. The Barbour are the thickest I've found.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Great thread, my thoughts exactly after the last couple weeks. I use the hand warmers but never thought about attaching them to my wrist.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Cabelas sells some Guidewear Glomitts that i really like. They are neoprene type material, but are not really thick for cold cold weather. They are perfect for this time of year....... they keep your hands dry and really help block the wind. Have a separate pair of glommits that are insulated for colder days, but they are shot if they get wet. Out ice fishing, i take both those pairs and keep another insuled pair in my bag too.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The same principle applies when trying to keep cool. My buddy works in the gas well services industry, and has spent many a sweltering day on a containment pad. He hit on a solution that was this. Soak a bandanna in cold water, wring it out a bit, wrap it up tight and tie it around your neck. This cools the blood in the carotid arteries flowing to the head. He would instantly feel much cooler. 

Handling the cold is somewhat similar, but the extremities, especially the hands, are a little different deal. Like capt j said, it's a circulation issue. Here's an idea for an invention. Instead of a rubber band, how about an elastic cuff that will hold a hand warmer in place even while fly casting? 

My only exposure to Barbour gear was quite a few years ago when I was a member of the Mahoning Co. Ducks Unlimited Committee. We received a Barbour fishing jacket to put in the silent auction. The tag said it was "waxed cotton", but the material felt like silk! I got a chance to examine it up close and personal while setting up. You want to talk about top quality goods? This was it! I have no doubt their gloves are just as good. 

John Gierach, a fly fishing writer I like, wrote about neoprene. When the waders first came out, of course he had to have a pair. He wrote that it took him a while to decide if this was the greatest thing yet in wader technology or an elaborate joke, since you end up wet whether you ship water over the top or not! It seems to me the same thing could happen with neoprene gloves, or latex and nitrile gloves. I wear latex gloves when processing hot peppers for canning and my hand sweat like crazy!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've worn latex gloves under my motorcycle gloves on winter days to stop the wind getting through. There was an issue of sweating from time to time and then the sweat would freeze and make my hands even colder.


----------



## joetuph (Jun 6, 2014)

I use the Simms fingerless with the fold over mitten/ thumb. I love them! When it's really cold I'll toss a hot hands in the palm of my non rod hand, works great!


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Not quite on topic, but when it's cold, and especially when it's rainy, I wear cotton wrist sweat bands -- the kind tennis players wear. These seal the area around my wrists and prevent rain from running down my arms when I'm casting. They're cheap. I keep a couple pair with me so I can change to dry ones when they get wet. I wear a neoprene jacket for cold weather fishing and the sleeves don't seal tightly around my wrists -- these wrist bands solve that problem.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Bought these gloves this year and love them. 

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/simms-mens-freestone-foldover-mitts/15smsmfrstnfldvrmfac


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Man those are sweet.


----------

